# DNE FEB MEET



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

DNE Meet.

Here is the info:

Have fun with fellow Nissan Enthusiast. Catch up with some old friends or make new ones. Your car does not needed to be modded. We have cars from bone stock to fully modded and everything in between. Tell your friends and other Nissan/Infinti owners to come. 

When: Sat. 2-12-11 
Time: 5:00 PM -until ??? Its early because it gets dark so early
Place: Champps 4951 Belt Line Road, Addison - (972) 991-3335




We will be having Cash/Prize (Raffle) at the meet. So make sure to show up and WIN!


MAP


----------

